# General > Gardening >  Bare Root Shrubs for Sale

## gardeninginagale

Bare Root Plants for Sale




As usual, only small quantities - a hobby, not a business.




Bare root shrubs £1.00 each - Fuchsia Riccartonii, Golden Elder, Escallonia macrantha, Cherry Laurel, Variegated Elder, Common Honeysuckle, Ribes, Dogwood, Cotoneaster Skogholm, Lonicera Ledebourii, Buddleja davidii.




Also hardy fuchsia cell-grown (roottrainers), £1.00




Also a variety of pot-grown shrubs, herbs and herbaceous.




Welcome to come and look this Sunday (21st), or any other time by arrangement. Message me to arrange a time, or for directions if you haven't been before. Can deliver locally.

Many thanks to previous buyers
Mike

----------


## starfish

where are you based

----------


## gardeninginagale

Just outside Castletown. PM me if interested. Mike.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Weather on Sunday was awful. My thanks to the hardy souls who braved it. I'll do it again this weekend, Sat 27th & Sun 28th. Come any time. Pm me to arrange a different time, or to get directions if you haven't been before. Escallonia sold out, otherwise still a good selection. Also have Blackthorn in root-trainers, and a few native Juniper in pots.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Still have most species available. Come this Sunday 6th, or any other time by arrangement. Directions - from Castletown, take the Groats road. Just outside the village, take the first and only public road right (unsigned, goes to Greenland/Lyth). I'm the first house on the right up that road, white cottage on the roadside.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Thanks to those who braved the weather. Still have most species available, including over 100 bare root Fuchsia riccartonia - the hardiest of fuchsias and excellent for hedging. Both bare root and in root trainers, only £1.00 each. A few young rosemary plants looking good, and only 3 native juniper left. Much more though. Come any Sunday until further notice, or any other time - arrange by pm.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Just an update. Many species still available, but have over 100 bare-root hardy Fuchsia (riccartonia) still available, and taking up space which I need to clear. Come tomorrow (Tuesday) any time, and get 7 for £5.00. That's a one-day-only offer. But anyone who wants a Fuchsia hedge is welcome to make me an offer. Also have new season pot grown herbaceous perennials and shrubs looking good. As always, come any Sunday, or pm me to arrange a convenient time.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Special Offer for Easter Weekend - 10 bare-root Fuchsia riccartonii (the hardiest fuchsia) for £5.00.

Other bare-root shrubs still available at £1.00 each.

Blackthorn (Prunus spinosa) in root-trainers also £1.00 each.

A good selection of herbaceaus perennials in 9cm pots at £!.50 each.

Pot-grown shrubs in 2 litre pots - Cornus alba, Honeysuckle, Ribes, Fuchsia, Lonicera Bagessesn's Gold, Ivy Gold Heart, Sea Buckthorn, Cotoneaster Skogholm, Aucuba japonica (Spotted laurel) and more, £3.00 each.

Open for sales Easter Saturday and Sunday from 10am until dusk. Directions posted previously in this thread. Please pm me for more onfo.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Now we have longer daylight, always home by 5.30pm weekdays. No need to pre-arrange, just turn up! Of course, every Sunday 10am until dusk as usual.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Plants are leafing out now, so the bare root season is nearly over. I reckon we're okay for this Sunday and next (or any time in between by arrangement). But that'll be it for bare root plants this season. Always have pot grown available though. You know where I am, directions posted several times above.

----------


## Nettie

Do you have any Ribes available?

----------


## gardeninginagale

Just a few Ribes left now - 1 bare root, 3 in root trainers and 5 pot grown.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Last chance for bare root plants. Loads of hardy Fuchsias, and lots more. Open for sales this Sat and Sun, 10am until dusk. New seasons pot grown herbaceous perennials, cheaper then any garden centre, because my customers bring their used pots back. That's how we keep the prices down. What's not to like?

----------


## gardeninginagale

What's the point of this? I am trying to build a small cottage industry, a wee part-time business. I offer hardy plants grown by my own hand. But nobody turns up. I have wasted a weekend. Plants are going in the compost heap. I have tried and failed. Nobody wants locally grown plants.

----------


## Saveman

Hi there,
Your PM inbox is full.

Do you have any rhododendrons or escallonia?

Thx

----------


## Scunner

> What's the point of this? I am trying to build a small cottage industry, a wee part-time business. I offer hardy plants grown by my own hand. But nobody turns up. I have wasted a weekend. Plants are going in the compost heap. I have tried and failed. Nobody wants locally grown plants.


No point in buying shrubs etc if you don't need them or have room in the garden for them.   Surely the cost would not be very high for you, if it was cuttings taken from your own mature plants

----------


## Matt96

Hi, your inbox is full. 
Wondering if you have any mint plants ?

----------


## gardeninginagale

Sorry, Inbox cleared out now. Spearmint and Black Peppermint available.

----------


## gardeninginagale

I just had a rant, after a bad day. We all have bad days. You are a respected orger, and I value your comments. But plants don't grow on trees. It takes work, knowledge, and time to propagate plants. Tell me what you have propagated recently, with photos. Do that, and I will take your criticism seriously.

----------


## willjean

Thankyou for plants already planted. Hope to see you again

Thanks

----------


## gardeninginagale

Many thanks for buying, Jean. Hope they all do well for you. Mike.

----------


## Ksdunn

Hi Mike,

Didn't realise you were out there.  I would love to pop round and see what you have. I am free Friday pm or any time over the weekend.
Karen

----------


## gardeninginagale

Hi Karen - any evening after 5.30, or any Sunday. Or if that doesn't suit, message me to arrange a different time. Mike.

----------


## Ksdunn

Lovely.  Thank you.  How about Friday after 5.30
Where are you exactly please.

----------


## gardeninginagale

That's fine. Directions - from Castletown, take the Groats road. Just outside the village, take the first and only public road right (unsigned, goes to Lyth). I'm the first house on the right up that road, white cottage on the roadside.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Was a pleasure to see you, Karen, and many thanks for buying. Hope the plants do well - keep me posted. Mike.

----------

